
I Tried, and Failed, to Find Out Where My Electricity Comes From - notoriousjpg
https://howwegettonext.com/i-tried-and-failed-to-find-out-where-my-electricity-comes-from-47b19b7cc5e7
======
benj111
I was expecting a better reason for 'failing' than a simplistic water in a
bucket analogy. I'd use that explanation for my 2 year old. As a big boy, I
expect a bit more than the obvious.

